# The Lakes Frozen !



## Zipp2001 (16 Feb 2020)

We have had such and up and down winter with the temps that the lake has had the stay off signs all season so far. I have seen several ice fishers on some questionable times but stayed off. Today on my ride I figured I'd check out the lakes because we have had a little spell of freezing weather. The stay off sign was still up but I could see multiple goods of ice fisher, and figured I'd go play on the lake. It had a nice frozen snow coat over the ice and was nice and smooth to ride on. I visited a few fishers but they hadn't had any luck yet, but it was still early in the day for them.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hYirbscaiAc


----------



## Slick (16 Feb 2020)

I always enjoy your videos @Zipp2001 even if it is just to remind me that Scotland's annual couple of weeks of snow isn't that bad, although -10 wouldn't be considered out of the ordinary in winter.


----------



## Racing roadkill (16 Feb 2020)

“The lakes frozen” what?


----------



## Zipp2001 (16 Feb 2020)

Slick said:


> I always enjoy your videos @Zipp2001 even if it is just to remind me that Scotland's annual couple of weeks of snow isn't that bad, although -10 wouldn't be considered out of the ordinary in winter.



Thanks ! It was warmer than last Saturdays ride, and above average temps this winter.


----------



## Zipp2001 (16 Feb 2020)

Racing roadkill said:


> “The lakes frozen” what?


Been waiting all winter to be able to get out and ride on the lake.


----------



## Slick (16 Feb 2020)

Zipp2001 said:


> Thanks ! It was warmer than last Saturdays ride, and above average temps this winter.


Don't get me wrong, that amount of snow and ice for any length of time would probably be enough to bring most of the UK to a standstill. 

Enjoy anyway. 👍


----------



## furball (16 Feb 2020)

That looked fun but how do you know when it's safe to ride and what do you do if you hear cracking?


----------



## Mrs M (16 Feb 2020)

Hi Zipp
Thanks for the tip, pulling in the lower lip to breathe out so you don’t steam up!
Worked for me today


----------



## Zipp2001 (16 Feb 2020)

furball said:


> That looked fun but how do you know when it's safe to ride and what do you do if you hear cracking?


 This region is patrolled by state rangers and they test the ice for it's thickness and post signs all around the lake whether it's safe or not to go on. When you get close to the shore if you stop and listen you can hear the water moving under the ice.


----------



## Zipp2001 (16 Feb 2020)

Slick said:


> Don't get me wrong, that amount of snow and ice for any length of time would probably be enough to bring most of the UK to a standstill.
> 
> Enjoy anyway. 👍


Around here has been a light winter, we have had a total of about 49 inches / 124.46 centimeters. How has you winter been ?


----------



## Slick (16 Feb 2020)

Zipp2001 said:


> Around here has been a light winter, we have had a total of about 49 inches / 124.46 centimeters. How has you winter been ?


We never get anything like that, there is the very odd heavy snowfall but for the most part it's just a few inches for a few weeks before it's back to the rain. We had a great December, which meant I got lots of good runs in but since then it's pretty much been wind and rain which is why I sneak away for a bit of winter sun and this year was no different and I had 3 weeks in South Africa which should just be enough to see me through until spring finally gets here. I think that's why I like your videos, it's totally different to what I do and your obvious enthusiasm for riding the trails in the cold is to be much admired. Keep them coming. 👍


----------



## Zipp2001 (17 Feb 2020)

Slick said:


> We never get anything like that, there is the very odd heavy snowfall but for the most part it's just a few inches for a few weeks before it's back to the rain. We had a great December, which meant I got lots of good runs in but since then it's pretty much been wind and rain which is why I sneak away for a bit of winter sun and this year was no different and I had 3 weeks in South Africa which should just be enough to see me through until spring finally gets here. I think that's why I like your videos, it's totally different to what I do and your obvious enthusiasm for riding the trails in the cold is to be much admired. Keep them coming. 👍



I have several friends in Liverpool and they are always talking about how often it rains in winter.


----------

